# windows sur macbook



## cxvd (27 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voila, j'aimerais acheter un macbook et installer windows xp dessus, pour diverse raison. mais voila, pour le windows xp (sp1), je lai télécharger ("et donc c un faux" ). mais est ce que, quand je le mettrai dans l'ordinateur (macbook), vas t il le reconnaitre? merci de me répondre


----------



## iShin (27 Mars 2008)

Pour Bootcamp c'est du Service Pack 2 qu'il te faut !

Pour le reste c'est contraire à la Charte que tu viens d'accepter lors de ton inscription.


----------



## Alex543 (28 Mars 2008)

heuuuu un faux ?? humhum:mouais: 

Au fait Ishin pourquoi il faut un SP2 ???  Moi je ne m'y connais pas donc voilà.


----------



## iShin (28 Mars 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Au fait Ishin pourquoi il faut un SP2 ???



J'ajouterais qu'en plus d'un SP2, il faut une version 32 bits.

Tu peux retrouver ces recommandations dans l'aide BootCamp.


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2008)

Ce genre de fil commence à me taper sur les nerfs assez sérieusement.
Chaque semaine on a droit à (largement plus d')une dizaine de telles demandes : il serait bon de se frotter un peu les yeux, parcourir les forums et voir qu'il est possible de ne pas poster n'importe où !!

Je ferme car il y a un nombre conséquent de fils similaires dans le bon forum Windows sur Mac ...


----------

